# just typed up a bid



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

I just spent the past few days typing up this bid. I did it this way because i think it is less con fussing than if i was to put down a price for all 11 stores. We charge based off how much snow is on the ground when we push. just take a look you can tear it apart its ok.. let me know the good and the bad thanks.

This is the first bid I have done on a commercial property. I have always just did a handshake with the smaller ones and also with home owners. I am hoping I am able to play with the big boys and make some payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Still not a fan of hourly pricing with a truck if you plowing small lots. Can't you just give them a bid with a per push price. I'm like a lot of other people with hourly pricing,I think they try and milk it. 

On a small side note. If your going to have you name in this bid you should have your company name in quotes.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Why is it more per hour if there is more snow?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Longae29;1050960 said:


> Why is it more per hour if there is more snow?


X2

I think what you are trying to do is project estimated hourly costs based on snowfall

0-3.9 well take 1hour=$100
4-7.9 well take 1.5hour=$150
8-11.9 well take 2hour=$200

ETC.......

if you are actually trying to increase your hourly rates based on how much snow there is on the ground, your customer is not likely to accept your bid, what you are basically saying is that the more snow that there is, the price goes up exponentially.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Seems like you and the owner are going to have to do a lot of paperwork to keep track of all 11 stores.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

salt prices seem extemely low... don't forget your liability u take on there is a price for taking the blame... also not sure if increasing hourly price per depth makes sense...your better off sticking with a set price per hour, and just saying it'll take less hrs with less snow and more hours with deeper snow...


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

So it seems that everyone on here tells me I should go towards a per push price vs hr price.

Just a few questions for you since you have been a huge help so far. If i break down all the stores in the list then give them a per push as far as how much snow is on the ground when im there pushing....for example 

store 0001
1-3.9 will be $65.00
4-7.9 will be $95.00
8-11.99 will be $120.00
12 + will be $175.00

store 0002
1-3.9 will be $180.00
4-7.9 will be $225.00
and so on for each store charging each time we are on their property

Going to start over today and figure out exactly for each store and bid it that way (i think) lol


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

pvtwaggs14;1051021 said:


> So it seems that everyone on here tells me I should go towards a per push price vs hr price.
> 
> Just a few questions for you since you have been a huge help so far. If i break down all the stores in the list then give them a per push as far as how much snow is on the ground when im there pushing....for example
> 
> ...


i think per push is a good way to to, i am still not sure exactly how your other pricing was worked out  but if you do the per push, maybe (if your market allows for it) ask for a small retainer amount, we usually charge the amount of one push per month, so if we get a month with no snow, we at least get one push worth of money coming in, no matter what, if your clients give you a hard time about asking for it, mention to them, that you have monthly overhead that you need to account for.


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

ok so i am going to go through and figure out what it would cost like that for all of the stores and then post that doc. on here to let you guys look at it.... i am hoping to finish this up today or tomorrow I told the Regional Manager I would have it to him on Friday morning... crazy snowplowing bids are already taking place when its 95 outside haha the snow is way more fun.


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

OK here is what I have come up with please let me know what you think about this... it is done per push at time of the plow not how much the storm has. thanks for looking and please let me know how you like this one...


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Let me get this straight...Store # 3614 for example...The 1-3.9 price is $93.75 with salt...Whats just the salt price if the store requests it....Who is requesting it to be bid this way..I think it should be bid per push and per salt app..Or an all inclusive bid...Gas stations are VERY cheap when it comes to plowing and salting...They dont like to pay for multiple pushes or much salt for that matter...Watch out for those filler caps also..They tend to get costly to replace...I would have somthing in the contract stating that those need to be marked and who is responsible for them....


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

salt is not included in the price for snow... salt is added at the end of plowing... so it would be 93.75 plus 40 for the salt.... so far with the discions I have had they seem to be very open to paying for snow removal.... we will see if i get the deal when the payments start coming


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Theres something wrong with your pricing. If your hourly rate is $125, theres no way a store that takes an hour to plow only needs $40 worth of salt. According to your $.40/lb thats 100lbs....which would equate to a lot thats 5700ft2.


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

Longae29;1051089 said:


> Theres something wrong with your pricing. If your hourly rate is $125, theres no way a store that takes an hour to plow only needs $40 worth of salt. According to your $.40/lb thats 100lbs....which would equate to a lot thats 5700ft2.


in all of my pricing for salt everyone keeps saying that I am way to low there are even people telling me that that 40 is to low i feel it is on the high side i would be happy with 25 for salting it but no one has been able to tell the how much salt covers what sqft, with my dads service station we would put down 1 50lb bag a rock salt and that was plenty with the service stations most of what freezes is where the cars drive in and out... between the pumps is all covered so there isnt much snow or ice that builds up there.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

One ton of salt/sand covers roughly one acre. A acre is 43,578 SQFT


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

OK i'm going to try this again and I think this will sound a lot better with everyone else on here and me being to low... yes it seems my numbers where way low. Even though I was making money off of what I wanted to price I've been doing a lot of math to try to get my numbers right. Here is the formula I came up with let me know what you think

SQFT x .02 = lbs of salt you should use on the light side you can use .04 and should be ok.....

i came up with the numbers like this 5000sqft takes 100lbs of salt (100/5000=.02)

the total sq feet for all the gas stations is 206,590
206,590x.02=4131 so we will round up 4150x.35cents per pound = $1,452.50 is what I should be charging if it was one large lot so I am going to go through tonight and redo all the salt prices to get me close to that magic number. I have a meeting with the manager tomorrow to go over the bid. I guess one last change is going to be good i hope....


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Have you taking in effect your basic cost of operating not just the cost of your materials?? ( I.E. Ins, Company Ins, Fuel, wear an tear , driver or your time to drive the truck ) 
For example just to run one of our sanding trucks before we put materials in it is $1.75 per hour, fuel wear & tear $.78 per mile not counting our driver which is $20 per hour. So let me get this right you are happy with $40. Are you taking in account for travel time to and from where you are getting your salt/sand an the down time it takes you to reload the sander. Also the time it will take you to salt/sand the lot?? If you are so be it!!


----------



## pvtwaggs14 (Mar 1, 2010)

TPC Services;1052575 said:


> Have you taking in effect your basic cost of operating not just the cost of your materials?? ( I.E. Ins, Company Ins, Fuel, wear an tear , driver or your time to drive the truck )
> For example just to run one of our sanding trucks before we put materials in it is $1.75 per hour, fuel wear & tear $.78 per mile not counting our driver which is $20 per hour. So let me get this right you are happy with $40. Are you taking in account for travel time to and from where you are getting your salt/sand an the down time it takes you to reload the sander. Also the time it will take you to salt/sand the lot?? If you are so be it!!


I thought I was going to be happy with what my numbers started out at but I have learned a lot on here and I think there is a lot that I was forgetting when coming up with my numbers. That is why I came up with the formula for how much to charge I am bidding it and it is almost 3x as much for all the salting of the lots... I posted a chart of what I came up with in another post. Please check it out.


----------

